# How to test my Nikko forklift motor?



## nuzuki (Jun 25, 2011)

I have just aquired a Nikko forklift motor. It is 48v and has 4 terminals in total. 3 on one side of the motor and 1 on the other. I want to test its working before I embark on mounting it to a go kart I have. The problem is im not surehow to connect my 12v jump pack in order to test it spins up ok. The terminals are marked with the following:-

LA

LB ................ LF

LE

(ignore the dots, I just had to use those to illustrate the spacing between the terminals)

Between LA and LB shows 2 ohms and between LE and LF it shows 0 ohms resistance on the motor. Another thing I was wondring after doing some reading is whether this motor is a series motor or a shunt motor?

Any help with this would be great, thanks


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

It might help to post a picture of it. Also, does it have a name plate on it? Post a picture of it too.


----------



## nuzuki (Jun 25, 2011)

Here are the pics, im certain its a DC motor. Excuse the blurred picture of the plate. It reads 0/51000/1780 2.7kW 48v DC motor


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Hopefully one of the motor experts will respond but I would take the brush cover off and make sure that all the brushes move freely and that the springs aren't broken. I would also take out all the brushes and then check the continuity of the posts. If you get continuity between only two posts then those are the connections to the field. As to SepEx or Series I'd guess series but I have no way to know. My SepEx D&D motor has all the posts close together but I doubt that has any meaning in and of itself. I do know that the max field current on it is 50A. Given that you should be able to connect one of the field posts to one of the brush posts and hook the other two to a 12V battery to get it to run.

I would also clean up that brake. It will come in handy for your go-cart.


----------



## nuzuki (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have managed to remove the cover and have a look inside. It looks cleaner than I imagined and I have since spoke to someone who has given me advice on how to test the motor.

I have also since aquired a milk float motor which is 36-48v DC. I Just tested that one with the 12v jump pack and it worked fine. The milk float motor looks too big for a go kart and far to heavy so it will have to be put aside for an electric car project sometime in the future.


----------

